# gang from Gainsborough stealing animals



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen an update on Facebook thatits a gang of men in a white van stealing dogs and cats, and snatching from people in the street, so please be aware
Keep your dogs on lead on inside of pavement


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

Gosh this seems to be happening everywhere now, so sad  Hope they don't get any more, and people get their stolen pets back safely!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

More dogs found , in a horsebox in Tipperary Ireland all breeds, 26 dogs
Will put contact details up


----------

